# HH and Graphic Novels.



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

There have been several graphic novels and comics released about WH40k. Examples range from Damnation Crusade to the comics in the Warhammer Monthly.

But how about stories that are set during the Horus Heresy. I would love to see how an artist would depict one of the Primarchs fighting or the Great Crusade in full effect.

What is your thoughts?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/Horus-Heresy-The-Collected-Visions.html


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

But if I were you I would get it from play or amazon for half that price.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781844164240/The-Horus-Heresy-Collected-Visions

Book depository, $48 AUS delivered to you door (do your own conversion to pounds or US). I got it on special for $35 from the same supplier.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Romolo said:


> There have been several graphic novels and comics released about WH40k. Examples range from Damnation Crusade to the comics in the Warhammer Monthly.
> 
> But how about stories that are set during the Horus Heresy. I would love to see how an artist would depict one of the Primarchs fighting or the Great Crusade in full effect.
> 
> What is your thoughts?


yes i agree. id say it could even be done as a monthly comic with several minor story arc concerning HH with these charcaters fitting in with the main arc. would also maybe stop most of HH novels being about these characters
we have never heard of and get back to giving us stuff about people we do know but in their preheresy persona. or for those that seem to think all these non characters are great maybe be about characters we do like and wont hear from no doubt. which ever way you look at it HH graphic novel = Win.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Much like the audio dramas, graphic novels/comics/sequential arts are not everyone's cup of tea. In that sense, I agree with Unknown Primarch that they would have to be limited to minor stories and related minor story arcs.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

I think some of the storys from the Tales of Heresy would make great comic/graphic novels


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a big of certain graphic novels (Sandman, Hellblazer, Locke & Key, etc).

I have read five graphic novels/comics from the warhammer people and they have all been dull.

So no.

p.s. I like the audiobooks.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, but that has less to do with the format than the talent behind it, doesn't it?


----------

